# Video Games Where You Can Play as the Bad Guy!!!



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 30, 2019)

The rare game where you play, or have the option to play, as a villain!

Tell me the game, console, and why the character's a villain!

I'm much more familiar with older games though!



ATARI 2600

Custer's Revenge: The Nerd: ''You fuck a naked chick up against a cactus!'' Native American girl too!
Texas Chainsaw Massacre: You play as Leatherface, killing girls with a chainsaw!



ATARI JAGUAR

Alien vs. Predator: As the 2 title monsters, U kill marines!



INTELLIVISION

Dracula: You suck peoples' blood, and send zombies after the police!



NES

Drac's Night Out: Play as Dracula, suck villagers' blood!
Rampage: You destroy buildings and vehicles, and eat people!



SUPER NINTENDO

Aladdin: He starts off a thief, instead of just getting a job!
Super Godzilla: You play as Godzilla, and destroy buildings!
Super Mario World: You sacrifice Yoshi to cross a pit..................................over and over............................................
Terminator 2: Judgement Day: You can attack the waitress in the diner!



NINTENDO 64

Paper Mario: You hit friendly Whacka just 4 a bump!
Road Rash: You race to join a motorcycle gang, mow down pedestrians, and knock cops off bikes!
Super Mario 64: You can drop a baby penguin off the edge of the map!!!
Xena Talisman of Fate: You can play as the show's villains, who gain ultimate power over the world!



NINTENDO GAMECUBE

Crazy Taxi: You run into and flip cars, drive through a mall, almost run over people!
Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door: You take control of Bowser at some points! And hit friendly Whacka just 4 a bump!



NINTENDO WII

Epic Mickey: You can sacrifice a Gremlin for some lousy tickets, mess up a romance, not help roboticized Pirates.....................................



NINTENDO GAMEBOY COLOR

Dracula Crazy Vampire: Play as Dracula!



SEGA GENESIS

Aladdin: He starts off a thief, instead of just getting a job!
Streets of Rage: At the end, you can defeat Mr. X, and become the new leader of his criminal organization!



SEGA SATURN

Sonic R: Villains are playable racers!



PLAYSTATION CONSOLES

Bully: You play as a bully!
Crash Team Racing: Villains are playable racers!
Grand Theft Auto Series: Just everything! Or most everything!
Grinch: You're the Grinch!
Jaws Unleashed: You play as the shark, destroying boats and eating people!
Sonic the Fighters: Villains are playable fighters!
Spyro the Dragon Series: You constantly burn critters that don't harm you, just for health!



PANASONIC 3DO

Plumbers Don't Wear Ties: U can ''turn Jane into a perverted young thing'', have her be paid 4 sex, or make her a nun!



PC

Abobo's Big Adventure: You're the big bad guy from Double Dragon!
Alien's Armageddon: ''Player acts as the destroyer of Humanity!''
Amnesia The Dark Descent: Your character killed and tortured prisoners to try to lift his own curse!
Antihero: Run a Thieves Guild, recruit street urchins, hire thugs, start a gang, upgrade your guild, steal everything, bribe, blackmail, and assassinate your way to victory.
A Way Out: 2 prison escapees, out 4 revenge! What could possibly go wrong!?
Billy the Kid: You're Billy the Kid!
Billy the Kid Returns: Ditto!
Carmageddon: You destroy cars and run over pedestrians and cows!
Cooking Simulator: Can serve horrible food to customers!
Crossroads Inn: Torture Bar Customers!
Dinkum: Build bad, flood town!
Dracula: Love Kills: You can suck the blood of girls, turning them into vampires!
Drug Dealer Simulator: Be a ruthless gangster!
Duke Nukem 3D Nuclear Winter: You can murder Christmas carolers you find ''annoying!''
Dwarrows: Make everybody live in tents!
Eastshade: Insult villagers!
Esports Life Tycoon: Cheat by skipping matches!
Fantasy Blacksmith: Can swindle people by selling phony swords!
Fat Prisoner Simulator 1, 2, 3: You play a fat prisoner! Why ya in the hoosegow!?
Fear Half Factor: You play as a villain whose mission is to rule over the world by converting the innocent human beings into Evil Ghosts!
Flashing Lights: Run over people, hit cars, use tools wrong!
Founders' Fortune: Make settlers attack and kill traders and each other!
Friday the 13th: 1 player gets to be Jason Voorhees!
Going Medieval: Kill your peasants, turn away serfs, resort to cannibalism!
Grail to the Thief: Time Machine, steal historical artifacts!
Hacker Simulator: Be a hacker!
Hinterland Orc Lords: Says right on there ''Play as Hero or Villain!''
Hydroneer: Shoplift stuff!
I Am Your President: Make bad political decisions!
I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream: The characters are horribly flawed, made past mistakes!
Kenshi:  Be a trader, a thief, a rebel, a warlord, an adventurer, a farmer, a slave, or just food for the cannibals.
Medieval Dynasty: Steal things, build badly, damage towns!
Mini Thief: You're a master thief!
Night Hunter: You play as Count Dracula, stealing holy medallions to create chaos on Earth!
Nobodies: You can kill a girl with a spear, start a female prison riot..........................
Oregon Trail: You can drown your party, and shoot way more animals than you need!
Overcrowd A Commute Em Up: Build a horrible subway!
Planet Coaster: Just watch Let's Game It Out!
Planet Zoo: See above!
Police Simulator Patrol Duty: Can be a ruthless cop!
Police Simulator Patrol Officers: Run over and taze pedestrians, hit cars, illegal search!
Prison Simulator: Can be a scumbag prison guard!
Professional Thief: You're a burglar!
Project Hospital: Run an abysmal hospital!
Rec Center Tycoon: Build a lousy rec center, drown customers!
Rise of Ages: Make bad decisions!
Road to Your City: Run a bad City, set it on fire!
Roller Coaster Tycoon: You can murder your park guests on the rides! Or drown them!
Root of Evil: The Tailor: You poison a crow to get a key!? WTF!?
Settlement Survival: Treat settlers terribly!
Shadow Warrior: You can murder Lara Croft as she's chained to a wall!
Shoppe Keep 2: Beat up customers!
Sim Airport: Build a horrible airport!
Smart Thief: You're a robber!
Sneak Thief: Perform heists!
Tavern Tycoon: Build an awful tavern on fire!
Terrordrome: Movie horror / slasher villain fighter!
The Ship: You kill other people just to survive, when they're not looking!
THIEF Series: You're the title!
Thief of Thieves: You're a cat burglar!
Thief Simulator: Steal things!
Transport Tycoon: Build horribly!
Two Point Hospital: Treat sick people awfully!
UBOAT: Flood your sub!
Witch Thief: You forcefully steal magic!
Youtubers Life 1 & 2: Don't let character eat or sleep, divorce everybody!
Zoo Tycoon: Can let animals kill the guests!



Games where you almost played as the villain!!!

NES A Nightmare On Elm Street: Almost played as Freddy Kreuger, killing the teenagers!


YOUR SUGGESTIONS

Alien Soldier
Alien VS Predator Series
American McGee's Grimm
Animal Crossing
Arcanum
Avatar
Batman Arkham Series
Battlezone 98 & 2000
Bioshock 1 & 2
Black & White
Blood
Bloodstained: Curse of the Moon
Borderlands Pre Sequel
Buddy
Carrion
Castlevania: Lament of Innocence
Chiller
Christmas Massacre
City of Villains
Civilization 4
Counter Strike
Command and Conquer
Crawl
DarkSiders Series
Dawn of War
Deadpool
Destroy All Humans Series
Deus Ex
Disco Elysium
Disgaea
Dishonored Series
Divinity Original Sin 2
Doshin the Giant
Dota2
Dragon Age
Dungeon Keeper Series
Dungeons 3
Dwarf Fortress
Elder Scrolls Series
Everquest
Evil Genius
Evil Quest
Fable Series
Fallout Series
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
Fire Emblem Three Houses
Frostpunk
Ghostbusters Spirits Unleashed
God of War Series
Graveyard Keeper
Half - Life: Opposing Force
Halo 2
Hitman Series
Hotline Miami
Hyrule Warriors
Infamous Series
Katana Zero
Kirby Air Ride
Legacy of Kain
LEGO Series
Live A Live
Lucius
Manhunt
Mario Bros
Mario Kart
Mario Party
Mastermind: World Conqueror
Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction
Metal Gear Solid 3
Mortal Kombat Series
Naruto Storm
Nefarious
Nier: Gestalt
Ninja Storm
Nintendo World Cup Soccer
No Heroes Allowed
OFF RPG Maker
Outer Worlds
Overlord Series
Payday 2
Planescape: Torment
Pokemon Series
Postal 1 & 2
Rampage: Total Destruction
Red Dead Redemption
Saint's Row
Shadow of the Colossus
Shadow the Hedgehog
SIMS Series
Sonic Adventure 1 & 2
Sonic Adventure DX
Sonic and Mario Olympics
Sonic and Mario Racing
Spec Ops: The Line
Spider-Man ( PS2 )
Stalker Anomaly
Starcraft 1 & 2
Stardew Valley
Star Wars: Empire at War
Star Wars: Forces of corruption
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2
Star Wars Squadrons
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 1 & 2
Star Wars: The Old Republic
Stellaris
Street Fighter Series
Strong Bad's Cool Game for Attractive People
Super Smash Bros.
System Shock
Tales of Berseria
Tecmo's deception
Twisted Metal Series
Tyranny
Undertale
Universe at War
Warcraft 3
WARHAMMER 40000
Wario Land
WE LIVE IN A SOCIETY
Wizardry IV
Yakuza
Zero Escape


If you care to dispute any......................!


----------



## linkmaster647 (Jul 30, 2019)

all could think of is hyrule warriors (wiiu/3ds/switch) where you can play the story of cya..... and is evil because she wants to revive ganon, the king of evil


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 30, 2019)

Live A Live, at least in the final chapter. Character is the final boss himself.


----------



## Seraphon (Jul 30, 2019)

All played on PC, not sure if they are all PC original, or what they may have been ported to.
I have played a lot of games that give you enough freedom to let you go on a killing spree, but I won't mention them unless there are actual plot/quest-related consequences, not just 'being fined' or 'making the game unplayable'.

Dungeon Keeper series,
Overlord series,
In these, you play as an evil overlord, taking over a bright and cheerful land.

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
You play as a brainwashed former villain, and are given many opportunities to commit evil acts

Fallout series,
Whether you're in the mood to kill children (1&2), eat human flesh (New Vegas), nuke a town (3), there are many opportunities to deal with people and factions in a dickish way

Undertale,
You can treat it as a traditional JRPG grindathon, devastating a (mostly) innocent and (mostly) peaceful community

Wizardry IV
The main character is the defeated, imprisoned villain from the first game, and his opponents are heroic adventurers trying to stop him escaping


----------



## Narri (Jul 30, 2019)

What about the fable games?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2019)

Destroy All Humans for the PS2


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 30, 2019)

[All platforms except PC.....Grrrrrrr]
Metal Gear Solid 3

You get to play as Big Boss, the principal antagonist of the series (both physically initially and in spirit for later entries) which was an excellent twist.
I would say Metal Gear Solid 5 as well, but if you know the bizarre twists and turns of that game then you know why I didn't include it.

The first thing that came to mind was the Fallout series but that was already mentioned. Sometimes I intend to play a good, moral character but eventually somebody disrespects me and I can't stop myself from vaporizing their skull with say The Terrible Shotgun or something similar.


----------



## ThatOneGuyNamedAtticus (Aug 1, 2019)

Command and Conquer for PC if you play as nod and Counter Strike for PC if you play as the terrorists.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 2, 2019)

Sonic Adventure 2 is the first thing that comes to mind lol


----------



## Baalf (Aug 2, 2019)

Honestly, most modern games pretty much have you playing as a zoosadistic human-sue who's Mission is basically to kill all non-human life they come across and to stop the main villain (that only ever wants to kill humans and nothing for some reason, even if they are a Mindless monster) from balancing out the human race, so if that is your idea of a villain, then a lot of games have you play as a villain.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 2, 2019)

Leaving out the rpgs that aren't entirely designed for the premise or the "you can be evil if you want but your still have the follow the main plot" type games. 

Warcraft 3 - You can play as the Undead in the base game and the expansion.
Starcraft 1 & 2 - You can play as the Zerg in both expansions (a hostile alien race bent on killing everything around them)
Most God of War games - The entire premise of the all games save for the newest one is killing all the Greek Gods in an act of revenge. 
Any GTA game - The name of the game is to commit crimes and do whatever illegal thing you desire in the game.
Any Twisted Metal game - The entire premise is set upon a small selection of contestants battling to the death for the ultimate prize of a single wish.
In the process of this contest, you'll gunning up major cities and running down any pedestrians that get in the way. 
Postal 2 - A somehow more disturbed and twisted version of the GTA games.
Alien VS Predator (2000 - You play as the xenomorph in one of the campaigns. 

As to how much each respective game emphasizes the villainous part of their games, I suppose it varies.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 3, 2019)

Spoiler



Nier: Gestalt


----------



## Inkstars (Aug 7, 2019)

Elder Scrolls games usually have the option to play as a non-hero, how evil you are is dependent on you (and how badly you want to fight the very difficult to fight guards). The Dark Brotherhood are also assassins. (In Morrowind you can play in the Morag Tong as well iirc)

Fallout 3 at least you can play pretty evil, although you can't kill kids, which is kind of a shame but at the same time I get how controversial that would be. I'm not sure about Fallout 4 or New Vegas because I didn't play far in either for varying reasons. (My health being the main one).


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks for the additional games guys!


I was hoping to hear more about cartridge based games though!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 7, 2019)

Divinity Original Sin 2
You can get a villain tag if you just do stupid shit and kill everyone. Pretty funny ngl.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 7, 2019)

Mmmm, in a way, you can play as the bad guys in Fire Emblem Three Houses when on the Black Eagles route. I use that definition loosely, because the "bad guys" change based on who you side with. If you take path A, then one group becomes your enemies, and if you take path B, the other becomes your enemies. It's really up to you to determine who you want to call the bad guys there.

For those who haven't found said route, you unlock it in chapter 12, immediately after certain events that cause a change in Byleth's appearance(most notably his/her hair color). Following that, if you talk to Edelgard while exploring the monastery(might need to be on the first week, but definitely CANNOT be on the last week) it'll offer you a choice that gives the warning message that it will drastically change the story. After the scene that follows, the rest of the month will play out as normal, as will the mission that comes at the end, but once you complete that mission, it will give you another split decision, and once again warn you that it will drastically change the story. At that point, it's fairly obvious which decision has you siding with whom. I played through one route the first time, and I can tell you that if you do not have the first conversation with Edelgard, or you pick the decision that obviously does not favor her, YOU WILL NOT GET THE SPLIT DECISION OPTION AT MISSION'S END!


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Sep 8, 2019)

Spec Ops: The Line


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 8, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> Spec Ops: The Line


Obviously.....


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 9, 2019)

To this point, I count 50 individual games named, not counting the series entries!

We are at 50!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 9, 2019)

Manhunt.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 9, 2019)

Y'know what, I'll add it just because it was a childhood game of mine; and to help get it to 50 games.

Shadow the Hedgehog. (Xbox, GameCube, PlayStation 2) (I played on Xbox version)
You can go villain route, every mission has an villain or hero route so even if you're on the hero side you can do "villain" goals.


----------



## Sugarbomb (Sep 9, 2019)

Nefarious is wacky and cute.





Disgaea is one of my favorite games of all time.  You play as the prince of the netherworld in a massive human/demon/angel war.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 9, 2019)

Can we count Skyrim? I mean, how do you define which groups are good guys or bad guys?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 11, 2019)

Up to 55 games now!

Onward to 100!


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 11, 2019)

Good ol' _Blood_.  That wonderfully gory and brutal FPS is from 1997, yet it's probably my most favorite game of all times. While you are fighting bad guys - you're a pretty bad guy yourself, slaughtering your former occult comrades not to save the world, or any other such sentimental motive, but out of pure vengeance.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 15, 2019)

Somebody deleted their message, so had to adjust the numbers!

Now at 56!


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 15, 2019)

DarkSiders 1, 2 and 3, you can fight what you would consider the good guys "heaven" and the bad guys "hell", you are kinda neutral tbh, you just kill whatever attacks you lol


----------



## driftingdragon (Sep 16, 2019)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it before but Postal is a damn good PC game.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Sep 16, 2019)

Infamous 1
Infamous 2
Infamous: Second Son
Fire Emblem: Three Houses (Depending on your viewpoint, but that gets into spoilers.)
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 2
Star Wars: The Old Republic
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 1
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2
Grand Theft Auto (Series) Because no one in that series is exactly a good person.
Any Twisted Metal Game
Sonic Adventure 2
Undertale
Fallout
Elder Scrolls


There's a lot of video games. The choice to play as the bad guy isn't at all uncommon nowadays.


----------



## David Drake (Sep 19, 2019)

So, a kind-of example...

PS2
Spider-Man (2002)

The video game adaptation of the first Tobey Maguire/Sam Raimi film. It plays like a mission pack sequel to the acclaimed PS1 Spider-Man games, which is very solid gameplay. The stuff added to the plot to stretch out the game makes little to no sense in the context of the film and it messes with the ending a little cringily. But it's a fun enough ride, Bruce Campbell is your tutorial narrator, Tobey and Willem reprise their roles as Peter and Norman. There's a bowling minigame.

So why do I mention it here?

Well, because if you beat the game on the hardest difficulty, you unlock the option to play through the main story as The Green Goblin.

Granted, it's Harry!Goblin (voiced by future Spectacular Spider-Man Josh Keaton), and he's ostensibly heroic and fighting a Gobby doppelganger as the main villain. Still, it's the Green Freakin' Goblin, with the Pumpkin Bombs and the Glider and the Gizmos.

His gadgets do more damage than Spidey's web attacks, though his melee attacks are weaker. You lose the wall-crawl but gain a Flash-run that deals damage to folks you collide with. The Glider is faster, generally more meneuverable, and allows for hovering midair, though it doesn't get the height or quick direction-change that Web-Slinging can.

But this feature alone makes it one of my favorite liscensed games of all time.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 25, 2019)

RafflesHolmes said:


> Infamous 1
> Infamous 2
> Infamous: Second Son
> Fire Emblem: Three Houses (Depending on your viewpoint, but that gets into spoilers.)
> ...




Most were already mentioned, but some new entries!

And yeah, I know modern games give you bad guy options, but like I said earlier, was mainly looking to find out about more vintage cartridge games!

Like in my initial post!

Now at 68!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2019)

All of the Sims games have criminal occupations.


----------



## Tenné (Sep 25, 2019)

I’m surprised the Overlord series hasn’t been mentioned yet.

You play as the titular evil Overlord who controls his goblin minions and uses them to terrorise the local peasant population.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 25, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> was mainly looking to find out about more vintage cartridge games!


NES Mario bros.

You're technically a bad guy if you smash any blocks since those are toads...
And some people have argued mario is a bad guy... Either way mostly a joke and makes you realize what a monster you are when you find out those bricks were once living toads. >w>


----------



## Stuff (Sep 27, 2019)

As far as I'm aware, the only Game I've played where you are the Bad-Guy....

*Is Payday 2.

Because......You're the Medic-Bag dude working with 3 other idiots trying to rob banks, rob another bank, steal an entire room, make drugs, rob more banks, fail a stealth-heist together with level 5s and then get arrested because somebody screwed everything up.*

*Payday 2 is probably the best Game where you get to be da Bad-Guy.*


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Oct 7, 2019)

*Evil Genius* is another older sim where you take the role of the big bad.

Surprised not to see a mention of *Dwarf Fortress*. Players have notoriously
* constructed gas chambers utilizing deadly poison cloud spewing kaiju monsters to kill off prisoners of war
* thrown infants into oubliettes full of vicious animals and left them there for their entire childhoods to turn them into super soldiers
* designed mechanisms to set dwarves on fire in a controlled manner to burn off all their soft tissues and thus make them fire-retardant
* built devices to repeatedly drain oceans in order to airdrown mermaids for their valuable bones (the game creator made mermaid bones worthless after this one because it squicked HIM out)

...I always tried to play DF _nicely_, and I still ended up deliberately crushing a lady with a drawbridge because she'd lost both arms in a battle, couldn't dress herself and was making everyone else upset by standing around naked and crying a lot...


----------



## Leeze (Oct 9, 2019)

In Bioshock 1 and 2 you can do a "villain" play-through, you can do some pretty evil things in the Hitman series, Red Dead Redemption is another one where you can make some rather dastardly decisions, and the Dishonored series also has a "villain" option. The only cartridge games that I can think of off the top of my head where you could play as the villain were probably the first few Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter games. Also, according to PETA: every Pokemon game ever made...XD


----------



## Tyll'a (Oct 11, 2019)

City of Villains.  I mean, being the villain is in the title!  Sadly, the official servers closed long ago, but there are some fan run servers.

Oh, and that's on PC.


----------



## Heppi (Oct 12, 2019)

An overview of all those games would be nice. Maybe edit the first post, but you don't have to.

Doshin the Giant is a game that I personally never played, but I think it's possible to destroy many things here, if not everything.
Hurt soccer players in Nintendo World Cup (NES). They are literally lying on the ground for the rest of the game. (Good memories, haha.)
You can do some really bad things in the Zero Escape games.


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 13, 2019)

Spoiler: OFF (RPG Maker)



I know that in OFF the main character’s actions are revealed to be evil, and in one of the endings he is the final boss. It’s been a while since I watched a let’s play of it though so I don’t remember the exact details.


----------



## real time strategist (Oct 15, 2019)

Munch D. Terelli said:


> *Evil Genius* is another older sim where you take the role of the big bad.
> 
> Surprised not to see a mention of *Dwarf Fortress*. Players have notoriously
> * constructed gas chambers utilizing deadly poison cloud spewing kaiju monsters to kill off prisoners of war
> ...


The only true villians in that game are those damned elves, which you can play as in adventure mode so i guess it still counts also maybe the secret !!FUN!! in a certain area beneath the earth

Basically any RTS (counting being able to play a campaign of them), the ones that currently come to mind are:
all Starcraft games except Wings of Liberty and whatever that protoss expansion I didn't play was called
any Command & Conquer game
Dawn of War: Winter assault and higher except for DoW2 original (although this definition varies based on what you define "good" as)
all Warcraft games
Universe at War
Star Wars: Empire at War + Forces of corruption? (not much of a star wars nerd so idk if they are actually "bad-guys" or not)
Battlezone 98 and 2000 (not 100% on 2000 as i didn't play it)

Also just to add a few games that just popped in my mind:
all Aliens vs Predator games
Deus Ex (has you go on both sides, so it counts I suppose)
Halo 2


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 15, 2019)

WE LIVE IN A SOCIETY


Spoiler



Blood and gore warning


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 24, 2019)

All the Lego games using Freeplay


----------



## Leocrit (Oct 26, 2019)

I can name a few. Some are good some are bad, but they are bad guy games.

Mastermind: World Conquerer, Rampage: Total Destruction,  Jaws Unleashed,  Evil Quest, Carmageddon (Play the PC version, the console versions suck),  Destroy all Humans 1 & 2 (Only play those two, the rest aren't good) American McGee's Grimm, Lucius (I only played the 1st one I've haven't tried out the sequels yet), and Overlord 1 & 2 (The rest suck)


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 16, 2019)

Tenné said:


> I’m surprised the Overlord series hasn’t been mentioned yet.
> 
> You play as the titular evil Overlord who controls his goblin minions and uses them to terrorise the local peasant population.



It was!

4th post!

Anyway, we have now crossed the boundaries, and made it to 103 games!

Wow!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 16, 2019)

No heroes allowed! VR



 
It is a real time strategy game where you get to play as the god of evil/destruction


----------



## Baalf (Nov 16, 2019)

Ooh!  I don't think the game Dungeons 3 has been said yet. That game lets you play as a dark elf who controls a horde of evil minions and sets traps for heroes.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 16, 2019)

Does Deadpool count? How about the Batman Arkham series where you can play as Harley Quinn, Catwoman, etc.?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 17, 2019)

107 games!

Will they ever stop comin'?


----------



## BigBoss84 (May 27, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Somebody deleted their message, so had to adjust the numbers!
> 
> Now at 56!


I have been playing Dota2 for some time and namely this game gives me everything I need. Even if my parents are against any games and are afraid of becoming addicted or forgetting about reality, I think this will never happen because I know how to keep my balance.  
By the way, is anyone here playing Dota2?  I can recommend you a wonderful site that helped me a lot. Has anyone tried Dota2 boosting?  I just love the way it works.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2020)

Does making an imperialist dictatorship in Civ 4 count as playing the villain? hell yeah it does. Especially if you decide to nuke a tiny nation just because they refused to sell you sugar.


----------



## Skittles (May 29, 2020)

Tyranny. Underrated RPG from Obsidian.
Think Baldur's Gate but the bad guys actually won. Short but amazing game!


----------



## Punkedsolar (May 29, 2020)

Can You Violate The Geneva Conventions? (@ViolateGeneva) on Twitter !

A catalog of violatable and non-violatable Geneva Conventions in video games. 

Apparently you can in Stardew Valley, though it's way easier in Animal Crossing.


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

Everquest, if you want to do mean things.
All of the Dragon Age, games for the same reasons.
Planescape: Torment, same reason.
All of the Black & White games, same reasons.


----------



## Punkedsolar (May 29, 2020)

Planescape: Torment was, and is amazing.  Oldschool or not, that game has aged well.


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

Punkedsolar said:


> Planescape: Torment was, and is amazing.  Oldschool or not, that game has aged well.


IKR! 

Also, I want to add Arcanum, as well.


----------



## The-Courier (May 29, 2020)

Would Spec Ops: The Line count? There's not really a "bad" or a "good" guy in that game.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 29, 2020)

Stellaris you can play as genocidal factions and commit horrific acts based on your empire ethics.
Stellaris / Nightmare Fuel - TV Tropes


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jun 2, 2020)

Half-Life: Opposing Force. Although, like many of the other games suggested, you're not really playing as the 'villian' of the game. Just because two or more fictional characters disagree with each other does not mean any of them are villainous.

Halo 2, for example, has you playing as a character from both sides of the conflict, but neither of them are bad guys in any sense.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 4, 2020)

I know of a few old school games,like Tecmo's deception for the ps1 : in this game you are a bad guy who has to arm his castle with traps and monsters,to get rid of any heroes who dare invade.

A funny thing happen to me in that game,after a giant bolder trap, smashed one of the heroes, i got distracted and got smacked in the face by the bolder as well.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 4, 2020)

Been a while, but we be at 129 now!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)

Pretty much any Warhammer 40,000 game. But, especially Dawn of War. The first and it's expansions let you play as the Forces of Chaos with daemon allies, the Orkish Horde, and even the Necrons!

In Dawn of War: Soulstorm. You can play as the Dark Eldar/Drukkari, evil space elves who literally have the goal of taking back slaves to their big multi-dimensional space city where they torture and rape them so they can sacrifice each other to keep Slaanesh at bay, so basically you're playing the army of torturing slaver elves.

In Dawn of War 2 there's more of a mainstream campaign, but in Dawn of War 2: Chaos Rising you literally can turn your squad of marines evil. Plus, you can play Dawn of War 2: Retribution and have a villain campaign where when playing as Chaos, the first mission has you killing brother Davian Thule of the Blood Ravens, (the hero of Dawn of War: Dark Crusade.) There's also a Tyranid campaign (where you basically kill and eat every living thing in your path), an Ork campaign (but they're sort of the reluctant heroes as they save an entire sector from Chaos, over an Inquisitor's hat. Yes, a hat.) Eldar are also jackasses when they see Gabriel Angelos get nearly crushed to death, they laugh at his misfortune.) The Chaos campaign to me is my favorite though, even if it saddens me you have to kill Thule right off the bat.

Other Warhammer games like Mordheim, Gladius, and Total War Warhammer 1&2 have full fledged villain campaigns.

People say you can "play" a villain in Fallout, but from the games I'm not really seeing it.

Other games you can play is Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction, which if you can find it for the ancient PS2, it allows you to fully win while helping the Russian Mafia. I wouldn't bother is Mercenaries 2: World in Flames. It's a mess.

There's also Overloard, but it's not nearly as good as playing any Warhammer games. There's also Destroy All Humans! Remastered, and of course any Star Wars game when playing as the Galactic Empire.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 16, 2021)

Dunno if it counts, but beating _Castlevania: Lament of Innocence_ lets you play as one of the minor bosses, the vampire Joachim. It's a lot of fun - his super is a huge heckin lazer you can spin around, and when you beat the game with him, you get a short cutscene of him on Dracula's throne doing a maniacal laugh! >w<


----------



## safoux (Mar 19, 2021)

I wouldn't really call you the bad guy in Bully, you can bully people but to finish the game you have to do good things for people. Like the point of the game is uniting the school and bully the bullies.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 19, 2021)

safoux said:


> I wouldn't really call you the bad guy in Bully, you can bully people but to finish the game you have to do good things for people. Like the point of the game is uniting the school and bully the bullies.



*Yawn, that isn't how life works.*


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 19, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Yawn, that isn't how life works.*


Depends on the life, really.

There is Saint's Row and Bioshock.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 19, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Depends on the life, really.
> 
> There is Saint's Row and Bioshock.



Most bullies just either grow out of it or become jerks into adulthood. Bullies never really have "motives" or change of hearts.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 19, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Most bullies just either grow out of it or become jerks into adulthood. Bullies never really have "motives" or change of hearts.


Not to get off track, but people are generally assholes because they're allowed by the communities they're in; there a lot of communities where that doesn't fly, in real life, like certain workplaces or neighborhoods.

Also, I forgot to add the Avatar game.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 19, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Not to get off track, but people are generally assholes because they're allowed by the communities they're in; there a lot of communities that doesn't fly, in real life, like certain workplaces or neighborhoods.
> 
> Also, I forgot to add the Avatar game.



Eh, there's a recent event that I could use but it's way too soon, but I will just say that is not always the case. Yes, there are communities that are horrible, but not always is it the environment.

Also, OP you should differentiate games where you can act bad but you're still the protagonist vs games where you literally can just be the villain.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 19, 2021)

Also, most Command and Conquer games are VERY straight forwards.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 19, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Most bullies just either grow out of it or become jerks into adulthood. Bullies never really have "motives" or change of hearts.



I've found most bullies and assholes in school go on to have great careers in the policing and military and corrections fields. They just get permission to be themselves.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I've found most bullies and assholes in school go on to have great careers in the policing and military and corrections fields. They just get permission to be themselves.



The sad part, some fields need assholes. Just look at George S Patton.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 19, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The sad part, some fields need assholes. Just look at George S Patton.



Oh I never said it was necessarily bad unto itslef, just more like "channelled bad impulses towards a good cause". It s an environment they can thrive in.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oh I never said it was necessarily bad unto itslef, just more like "channelled bad impulses towards a good cause". It s an environment they can thrive in.



I mean yeah, sometimes it's good to be a bit pissed off even. It all depends on what you're doing and how you should be at that current situation. Social norms and all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 20, 2021)

It's fun being able to play on different sides and factions. Everything from different backstory to game mechanics.


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 20, 2021)

The Legacy Of Kain comes to mind. Blood omen in particular.

Die, get resurrected as a vampire, get revenge on your murderers, plunge an entire world into a dying state! Fun times. Also. Released back during the time vampires were allowed to be cool.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 20, 2021)

Overlord. It was a nice fantasy based game with strategy elements and decision making. I had a lot of fun playing it back in high school.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 20, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Overlord. It was a nice fantasy based game with strategy elements and decision making. I had a lot of fun playing it back in high school.



Yeah, but you didn't feel evil as much as cynical. I mean i'm fine with that, but I prefer choices.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 20, 2021)

This one might need some disputes, but for me, Yakuza (Like a Dragon) series were impressive. 
I can't be certain that the protagonist is a 'hero', and I like that approach of the designers. UwU


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

you can play as american soldiers in many american games.

i like the one where the president has a mech suit.


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 26, 2021)

Disco Elysium is totally an "anything can happen" game. Plus you're a cop and go down any path.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

i like to play as a villain that then becomes the hero


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 15, 2021)

Anyone who plays me on Call Of Duty is a total villain


----------



## TheLastDemiwolf (May 24, 2021)

Spec Ops: The Line is very good, you're a protagonist but a pretty villainous one.


----------



## uwuellis (Jun 8, 2021)

Outer Worlds! I’ve only ever completed the game on evil mode lol. Oh and Payday 2!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 8, 2021)

uwuellis said:


> Outer Worlds! I’ve only ever completed the game on evil mode lol. Oh and Payday 2!



Eh, the payoff for the Outer Worlds isn't that good. Now in Fallout you can join the Legion or the Institute. Both of these groups really really suck.


----------



## uwuellis (Jun 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Eh, the payoff for the Outer Worlds isn't that good. Now in Fallout you can join the Legion or the Institute. Both of these groups really really suck.


The payoff?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 27, 2021)

138!

Also, please read the list before you comment, thanks!


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Sep 29, 2021)

I've seen quite a lot of great ones on here, some great obscure ones too! Like Live A Live and No Heroes Allowed which is awesome see other fans. Let's see, well Disgaea is definitely one of my favorite series where you play as a "bad guy" Of course the main characters still have a sense of justice and do the right thing in the end, but since they're demons they usually do some pretty scummy and shitty things to other characters, especially Prinnys. There's Hotline Miami where you play as a mob hitman, Katana Zero too except replace mob with government. Crawl is a good one, a 2D multiplayer action dungeon crawler where players try to kill the one human as monsters and bosses. Bloodstained Curse of the Moon has the true final boss be the first character you took control of. I have plenty others but this is already a paragraph lol


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 29, 2021)

7 more added, 4 suggested, plus a few more I thought of!

Up to 145!

Can we reach 150!!!?


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 29, 2021)

well there's carrion,where you get to be a cute lil ball of flesh-eating flesh lol
 and Christmas massacre by puppet combo, where you are a little boy named i think it was timmy or jimmy, and you basically slaughter a nun school and characters from other puppet combo games.
 played both, both interesting games tbh. a little weird, with weird endings, but worth the try.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 20, 2021)

37 more, 2 suggested, the rest I added!

182 now!

Can their be more?


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Dec 20, 2021)

Oh, I'm keeping track of this thread. I've been looking for a game to play as a monster character. Also, Naruto storm games let you play as villains.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Dec 20, 2021)

Scath-mac-tire said:


> Oh, I'm keeping track of this thread. I've been looking for a game to play as a monster character. Also, Naruto storm games let you play as villains.


Wow, I totally didn't expect to see ninja storm pop up here! Some of my favorite games by far. Great suggestion!


----------



## uwuellis (Dec 21, 2021)

Chiller. Arcade game where you torture people. ‘Nuff said.

Also, does anyone remember that flash game Interactive Buddy? It’s that game where you torture the rag doll with rocket launchers and stuff. Much less brutal than Chiller, but still. Not sure if flash games count.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 21, 2021)

Fable series 

It's not that you are the bad guy by default, but that you can willingly choose to be an absolute monster if you want, instead of a noble hero.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 21, 2021)

What about the Hitman series? You're a contract killer, and you have free reign to kill literally anyone to get to your target. 

Whether you SHOULD though is part of what makes the game so good...challenge yourself to a style or weapon, or get overwhelmed quickly of you choose badly, but it's all on you *how *you do the kill and you are given a LOT of creativity for assassination.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 21, 2021)

Going to pick random one, graveyard keeper, this is stardew valley evil little brother.
I pick this because despite the fact you die trying to find your way back to your family.
Seem to be hardly any good way doing, so far I had made everyone in town unknowingly cannibals from their loved ones. (you can also eat these)
A talking skull told me to do this.
I have dug up their bodies and taken the "meat" and sell it at the store when I run out the room in the graveyard I just dump the bodies in the river for new ones.
For money and power, yeah!
(this may or may not be poisoning the water supply idk) 
Not even half the things that are wrong here, best not to question it though. xD


----------



## TR273 (Dec 22, 2021)

inFamous on the PS3 comes to mind.

As does Star Wars Squadrons on the PS4, you can play as the Empire.
(Although not in a truly evil way, it's more 'ruthless')


----------



## Waifu (Jan 9, 2022)

Tales of Berseria(Ps4) is an rpg that has you play a bad group who's out for revenge. Their mission is to kill what the world considers as heroes.

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle(Gamecube)! You play a "dark" trio that's just mirrored counterparts of the good guys.

Smash series let's you play villains from a good amount of games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 9, 2022)

Alien Soldier.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 6, 2022)

11 more games, 3 of mine, 8 of yours!

193 now up!

Is 200 within reach!?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## BadRoy (Mar 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Alien Soldier.


Hello, based department? But wait, Epsilon Eagle isn't a bad guy. He's the one rebel in an evil race. 
I mean he stole some kid's body, but they both want to kill the badder guy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 6, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Hello, based department? But wait, Epsilon Eagle isn't a bad guy. He's the one rebel in an evil race.
> I mean he stole some kid's body, but they both want to kill the badder guy.


I think its hilarious that hes literally described as the leader of a TERRORIST organization. Lmao
He is fighting -purely- to get the planet that he dominated back from a worse terrorist group.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 6, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I think its hilarious that hes literally described as the leader of a TERRORIST organization. Lmao
> He is fighting -purely- to get the planet that he dominated back from a worse terrorist group.



"What's the difference between a terrorist and a freedom fighter?"

"Only who's asking the question."


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 12, 2022)

8 more games, 7 of mine, 1 of yours!

Reached 201!!!

Can we go higher!?


----------



## mmrboost (Sep 22, 2022)

BigBoss84 said:


> I have been playing Dota2 for some time and namely this game gives me everything I need. Even if my parents are against any games and are afraid of becoming addicted or forgetting about reality, I think this will never happen because I know how to keep my balance.
> By the way, is anyone here playing Dota2?  I can recommend you a wonderful site that helped me a lot. Has anyone tried Dota2 boosting?  I just love the way it works.


Well i dont think that you are the best Dota 2 Boosting Service as mmr boost is way better than you and you guys are nothing but weirdos who create websites for everything!


----------



## Khafra (Sep 22, 2022)

mmrboost said:


> Well i dont think that you are the best Dota 2 Boosting Service as mmr boost is way better than you and you guys are nothing but weirdos who create websites for everything!


Lmao wtf


----------



## Khafra (Sep 22, 2022)

Since I'm here, I didn't see Frostpunk on the list. I've just finished my first playthrough with all laws unlocked, and I gotta say, managing people's needs gets so much easier when you become a dictator and toss everyone who complains into your reeducation camp instead of actually solving issues.

There's also something called Hacker simulator on the list, so I'll put one of for Hacknet, for capturing the fun parts of real hacking without the tedious ones, though you aren't a true bad guy in that game.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 23, 2022)

20 more games, 19 of mine, 1 of yours!

We are at 221!

What could be left!?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Sep 23, 2022)

The overlord games.

You're essentially sauron with a constant company of small goblin like minions and your goal is simply be evil. What I find beat about them is the games clearly state You're not snuffing out light, just keeping the balance of good and evil. For evil is capable of great good while good is capable of great evil.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 28, 2022)

Sappho_Cortez said:


> The overlord games.
> 
> You're essentially sauron with a constant company of small goblin like minions and your goal is simply be evil. What I find beat about them is the games clearly state You're not snuffing out light, just keeping the balance of good and evil. For evil is capable of great good while good is capable of great evil.


It was already mentioned and listed 3 years ago, but thanks anyway! : )

I added 3 more games, 224 now!


----------



## Odetta (Oct 21, 2022)

i also know that you can play as a catwoman at Batman Arkham City


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 21, 2022)

Ghostbusters Spirits Unleashed lets you play as the ghost and try to haunt the building/ objects and take down the ghostbusters


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 1, 2022)

Added 3 more games, 2 of mine, 1 of yours!

227 now, whoa!


----------



## CreachureComforts (Nov 1, 2022)

Borderlands The Pre-Sequel, considering all of the playable characters are either villainous to begin with or have a villainous origin story there

In terms of anti-heroes, System Shock, Wario Land, and Strong Bad's Cool Game For Attractive People come to mind

Depending on how you interpret the story... Shadow of the Colossus? It's tough to figure out anyone's morality or alignment in that game to begin with


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm currently badly addicted to STALKER Anomaly (first game in _years_ that made me lose sleep) and there you can play as a selfish mercenary, greedy bandit or brainwashed, aggressive fanatic of the Monolith cult, among other options.


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 18, 2022)

Every Lego game ever made!


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

Doesn't the Call of Duty: Modern Warfare triology count? Cause in all three you play as an American.
(please don't take this too serious lol)


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 4, 2022)

Odetta said:


> i also know that you can play as a catwoman at Batman Arkham City


Already mentioned, thanks!



RamblingRenegade said:


> Ghostbusters Spirits Unleashed lets you play as the ghost and try to haunt the building/ objects and take down the ghostbusters


Good 1!



CreachureComforts said:


> Borderlands The Pre-Sequel, considering all of the playable characters are either villainous to begin with or have a villainous origin story there
> 
> In terms of anti-heroes, System Shock, Wario Land, and Strong Bad's Cool Game For Attractive People come to mind
> 
> Depending on how you interpret the story... Shadow of the Colossus? It's tough to figure out anyone's morality or alignment in that game to begin with


Nice!



Pomorek said:


> I'm currently badly addicted to STALKER Anomaly (first game in _years_ that made me lose sleep) and there you can play as a selfish mercenary, greedy bandit or brainwashed, aggressive fanatic of the Monolith cult, among other options.


OK!



IJustWantUpdates said:


> Every Lego game ever made!


Already mentioned, thanks!



NilsTeutschLW97 said:


> Doesn't the Call of Duty: Modern Warfare triology count? Cause in all three you play as an American.
> (please don't take this too serious lol)


LOL


Added 9 more games, 3 of mine, 6 of yours!

Also, 2 more consoles got their 1st bad guy game as well!

Now at 236!

Stupendous!


----------

